# istick 40 + billow v2 or subox mini + subtank?



## bjorncoetsee (30/6/15)

Should I get a subox mini kit or wait for istick 40 with a billow v2? As both setups look too be in the same price range


----------



## JW Flynn (30/6/15)

don't know dude.... lol, I'm afraid to say it but..... we are spoilt for choice at the moment... it's a good time to be a vaper.... be honest with yourself, you already made up your mind, you are just looking for some kind of confirmation, hehe... so what have you chosen?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (30/6/15)

JW Flynn said:


> don't know dude.... lol, I'm afraid to say it but..... we are spoilt for choice at the moment... it's a good time to be a vaper.... be honest with yourself, you already made up your mind, you are just looking for some kind of confirmation, hehe... so what have you chosen?


I really dont know. Ive only been using my reo. My brother has a istick 30 with subtank. I like the draw on the tank. And the small mod. The billow looks nice. But im a person who cant wait. I always want to order NOW. Haha and the subox kit is available. 
So is the subox kit good or was the istick 30 better? Someone on here should own both to comment?


----------



## JW Flynn (30/6/15)

hmmm, ok, hehe

I would say the subbox would be a good option... comes with 50 watts device and a pretty decent tank... the people have been raving about the new tanks, my wife has the subtank mini but version one. pretty damn good tank. as for the mod, I have had my hands on some of these at the vape meet on Sunday, have to say pretty nifty little device... looks pretty and feels comfortable... but to small for my taste, hehe, I have big hands... 

I don't know hey, hehe, the billow looks like a nicer tank to me, actually planning on getting one for myself.. think it's mainly because it looks different, ffs, everywhere you go now you see some dude with a kangertech subtank on their mod...

I don't know what the istick 40w that you are talking about is going to look like... maybe it will look nice with the billow... and if you are impatient, go for the subbox, definitely worth it, from what I have seen it's a damn good buy!

Hope you make up your mind and happy with what you got, hehe


----------



## Marzuq (30/6/15)

if you like a good throat hit the go for the billow v2 option without a doubt.
has alot of pros imo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## skola (30/6/15)

Here's what it looks like @JW Flynn..

To be honest, in the looks department - if you care about that, the subox beats the iStick Billow combo.. I don't have the Billow V2 but I do have the Subox kit. I honestly think with the inclusion of temp control on the one setup makes them two different vaping experiences completely.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (30/6/15)

Marzuq said:


> if you like a good throat hit the go for the billow v2 option without a doubt.
> has alot of pros imo.


Ooh, I like throat hit. Does it deliver throat hit in temp sensing mode too?


----------



## JW Flynn (30/6/15)

skola said:


> Here's what it looks like @JW Flynn..
> 
> To be honest, in the looks department - if you care about that, the subox beats the iStick Billow combo.. I don't have the Billow V2 but I do have the Subox kit. I honestly think with the inclusion of temp control on the one setup makes them two different vaping experiences completely.


ah, ok, that looks allot like the ehpro spd a5 (also temp sensing 50 Watt) I have to say, I actually liked the look of the ehpro... got one for a buddy of mine... nice and light weight, but still a solid device....

up to you then buddy, hehe... if it where up to me I would have every device out there, hehe 

but the bank says no!!! HEHE


----------



## Marzuq (30/6/15)

Andre said:


> Ooh, I like throat hit. Does it deliver throat hit in temp sensing mode too?



it most certainly does.
To give you an idea. with regular kanthal i would normally build 7 wraps with 26g and 2.5mm ID
with the billow v2 i build 10 wraps 26g and 2mm ID just to soften the throat hit a little bit.

this tank is designed to pack a TH punch

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## nemo (30/6/15)

I think I am going to wait for the istick especially if they are going to be about the same price. I really really wanted the subox but I am happy now that I had to wait. Shame poor old @free3dom had to listen to my ramblings after his great review. The istick I think does allow firmware upgrade if I remember correctly but I have read up on so many that I can't be sure without having to check

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lala (30/6/15)

I got my Subox from Skyblue today. Very Happy Chappy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (30/6/15)

If you want to go Temp control on the Istick 40 you are going to want a single coil atty because of the .1 minimum resistance. Using 30g nickel you need about 15 wraps per side and that won't be easy to fit into a dual coil deck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (30/6/15)

I decided to order a subox kit from skyblue. Is the juice channels bigger than the previous subtank mini? And the buttons on the mod is it rubber or what? @Lala


----------



## ET (30/6/15)

Buttons are hard plastic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (30/6/15)

nemo said:


> I think I am going to wait for the istick especially if they are going to be about the same price. I really really wanted the subox but I am happy now that I had to wait. Shame poor old @free3dom had to listen to my ramblings after his great review. The istick I think does allow firmware upgrade if I remember correctly but I have read up on so many that I can't be sure without having to check



Good things come to those who wait 

By the time the iStick 40TC lands the upgraded SubTank Mini's will be available as well so you can have the best of both worlds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (30/6/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I decided to order a subox kit from skyblue. Is the juice channels bigger than the previous subtank mini? And the buttons on the mod is it rubber or what? @Lala



It no longer has juice channels 
...but luckily they've now changed them to large, perfectly placed juice holes - exactly like they look on the commercial coils. This thing now wicks pure VG like a dream 
Another side effect of this change is that the RBA cap no longer screws on (and no longer gets stuck like the old one) - it has a tiny little screw that holds it in place. This is a very underrated improvement - I love it!

And as @ET said the buttons are hard plastic, but you'll be surprised at how solid the entire device (including the buttons) feel - there is zero rattle at all and they have a very nice clicky press to them 

This is a purchase you won't regret

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (30/6/15)

free3dom said:


> It no longer has juice channels
> ...but luckily they've now changed them to large, perfectly placed juice holes - exactly like they look on the commercial coils. This thing now wicks pure VG like a dream
> Another side effect of this change is that the RBA cap no longer screws on (and no longer gets stuck like the old one) - it has a tiny little screw that holds it in place. This is a very underrated improvement - I love it!
> 
> ...


So this subtank is the latest one and different from the previous silver and red ones?


----------



## free3dom (30/6/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> So this subtank is the latest one and different from the previous silver and red ones?



Yes, it's the very latest model which will also be available separately soon. It comes with new and improved vertical stock coils (0.5 Ohm and 1.5 Ohm with reduced airflow), and the new improved RBA section.

It also has the same airflow as the latest batch of SubTank Minis (and the SubTank Plus) - so dual airflow slots with full, medium, and tiny holes.

It also has a sleeve in the base section which should lessen leaking out the airholes even when juice gets down in there.

This is my favourite single coil tank by quite some margin, especially now that the RBA is working flawlessly


----------



## ET (1/7/15)

free3dom said:


> It no longer has juice channels
> ...but luckily they've now changed them to large, perfectly placed juice holes - exactly like they look on the commercial coils. This thing now wicks pure VG like a dream
> Another side effect of this change is that the RBA cap no longer screws on (and no longer gets stuck like the old one) - it has a tiny little screw that holds it in place. This is a very underrated improvement - I love it!
> 
> ...



You gotta shake it pretty hard to get a rattle

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------

